# Buffed Signatur



## -SaVer- (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo 

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich so eine Signatur machen kann die einen Direkt Link zu meinem Profil hat

Und die Klasse und Beruf und solche Sachen drauf stehen 

Schonmal Danke im Voraus


----------



## Piafra (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo

musst in deinem myBuffd Profil den Char anklicken wo du haben willst, dann letzer Reiter "Visitenkarten" da suchst dir
dann ein Bild aus und unten steht dann so ein Link. Den fügst dann unter Einstellungen->Persönliches Profil->Signatur erstellen/ändern und da fügst du dann das kopierte ein.

mfg Piff


----------



## -SaVer- (9. Juni 2007)

ok Danke


----------



## Dollohow (10. Juni 2007)

Ich versteh das nicht. Bei Einstellungen hab ich  nich Persönliche angaben ausser du meinst per. Informationen. Da hab ich den eingefügt und nu is der in meim profil,aber net bei meinen Einträgen



PS: naja jetzt gehts doch,aber erst wenn ich den link eingefügt habe. kann man das nich automatisch einstellen??






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hean (3. Juni 2008)

bei mir gehts i-wie auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschendieb (4. Juni 2008)

Schaut mal hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13298

Vielleicht hilft euch das ja weiter


----------

